# Central england horseboxes?



## theopuppy (19 September 2018)

Has anyone used this company to sell? If so did you get the money that was  due without hassle?

Thanks


----------



## jnb (20 September 2018)

I can only say I do know a few who have bought from them.
However when I was looking for a lorry I spoke to them once about a lorry on their website, it was sold so he took my details, what I was looking for, etc. 
Never heard from them again....? So I assume everything sells really quickly as I'm only 20 miles from them and could come and look at short notice. Bought privately instead.


----------



## Quigleyandme (29 September 2018)

I used them as a broker to sell my 7.5 tonne.  I was asking Â£35,000 net of their fees for it.  They arranged a driver to collect it and I paid him directly as agreed.  Once they had it they asked if they could repair some paint damage for which they provided a quote.  I agreed.  The box sold really quickly but I had to ask for my money.  They had charged me for cleaning (this was not mentioned on their website as chargeable to the vendor and the box was immaculate) and a ramp repair which was not discussed with me.  I was annoyed and we came to an agreement about it.  I would use them again but would have factored in these hidden charges when agreeing the price I wanted to achieve.


----------



## siennamum (29 September 2018)

Not with someone else's bargepole


----------



## oldie48 (29 September 2018)

I've not bought or sold from them but I did go to look at a couple of lorries about 10/15 years ago. They have been in business a long time and I think the son took over from the father.


----------



## Myloubylou (2 November 2018)

I went to view one but didnâ€™t like that had to pay considerable deposit before it was motâ€™d. Clutch went on test drive so was not keen to proceed.


----------



## theopuppy (2 November 2018)

Thank you for responses everyone.


----------

